# broke out the old Bayou 220



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

Well decided to give the old Bayou 220 some attention and pulled it out of the garage, cleaned her up, cleaned the carb., charged the battery, changed oil, and gas and after 3 years of sitting she fired right up. Not the biggest bike but they are a lot of fun and probably one of the most dependable bikes made haha. Here she is. Would like to throw some different tires on it though and paint the rims black. Definitely a different ride compared to the Brute haha


----------



## 2domn8 (Dec 29, 2010)

Man my kids love ours and that thing will go anywhere. My stepson rides it like someone else paid for it and it never dies. We even built a 2 inch snorkle for it so he can get in the deeper holes


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

that chevy in the background kooks good


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

kawasakibrute said:


> that chevy in the background kooks good


thanks man.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

awe the Memories old 220 bayou that is what changed me to a Kawi man I had one you could not kill that thing it is still running like a champ my buddie has it now for his little boy and he rides it just like I did the kid has no fear on it


----------



## the_wise_guy (Jan 5, 2011)

its always fun sitting on a small bike like that then going to get on the brute, you feel like you're about to get a nose bleed :Eyecrazy:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Nice. I've been lookin for something similar to that for the wife but cant find anything around here.


----------

